

On why I'm going back to Windows - vistafromubuntu
http://vistafromubuntu.blogspot.com/

======
icey
This looks suspiciously like an astro-turfing campaign to me.

~~~
vistafromubuntu
I'm not sure what astro-turfing is, but I'm pretty sure its not. I don't have
a blog, but I figured that I'd share this with you guys anyways. Hence the
first post on a new blog.

~~~
ajross
The suspicion comes from the fact that you created a brand new account on
hacker news to post a link to a brand new blog, both named after the single
post on that blog. All of this just to troll a stale platform flame war (I
mean, seriously: "linux won't work with my wireless card" ... that's the best
you could come up with?)

